# i got my license and new pet at last



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i got my new snake at long last after all the trouble i went through sorry will get some better pics tomorrow.built a big viv out side as well


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

now thats a proper cobra (see my thread :lol2: )


----------



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Rather you than me LOL


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Please tell me that cobra wasn't sitting out on your patio for the picture!


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

oh yes he loves that heat plate his name is hardon


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Please tell me that cobra wasn't sitting out on your patio for the picture!


no it an outside viv


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

haha hardon, class name! What species is it?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Fantastic mate. I am gonna get some DWA but not sure about a cobra????? very quick and smart!!!!!

Be careful with it!!!!!!


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

SamH said:


> haha hardon, class name! What species is it?


it is a king


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> no it an outside viv


OK I imagine this must be a wind up as I can't imagine the council granting a dwa for an outside viv.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

LIES!

King Cobra on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Is your garden in Bangkok, because the garden (and the snake) look very similar to this one... 

King Cobra on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

if its outside, i imagine you have a rather HUGE electricity bill heating it?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fangio said:


> LIES!
> 
> King Cobra on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


You beat me to it, barely! :notworthy:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Is your garden in Bangkok, because the garden (and the snake) look very similar to this one...
> 
> King Cobra on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


mwahahaha I win!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Fangio said:


> LIES!
> 
> King Cobra on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


HA HA HA DAMN YOU GOT ME LOL BUT HARDON WAS A GOOD ONE!!!!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mr stroudy said:


> HA HA HA DAMN YOU GOT ME LOL BUT HARDON WAS A GOOD ONE!!!!!


lol yeah.

Somehow I wouldn't ever believe someone who only lists 2 royal pythons in his sig to be keeping a king cobra:lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Fangio said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> Somehow I wouldn't ever believe someone who only lists 2 royal pythons in his sig to be keeping a king cobra:lol2:


i didnt even think to look at that :blush::lol2:


----------



## KrisMate (Jun 23, 2008)

Ver nice snake man, congrats on it!


----------



## 0bytes (Jul 25, 2006)

KrisMate said:


> Ver nice snake man, congrats on it!


 
not quite the sharpest tool in the box are you:hmm:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

0bytes said:


> not quite the sharpest tool in the box are you:hmm:


LMFAO, made me laugh that!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah thats a picture from a snake farm in bangcock or somplace like that...

And a King as a first Venomous.....................:whistling2:.............


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

0bytes said:


> not quite the sharpest tool in the box are you:hmm:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

To be fair that picture is similar but not the exactly picture... maybe give him the benefit of the doubt...

That would be my responce, if i hadn't found this pic on good images...

http://www.loudrockmusic.com/thumbnails/KingCobraTN.jpg

_"Jaeden and I went to the Snake Farm where they raise snakes and gather their venom for anti-venom serum. We were right up front for the show and only a few feet away from __a 14 ft. King Cobra__ that was lose on the ground as well as other highly posionous snakes like Banded Kraits and different Cobra types. Don't worry, the handlers were standing near by. Later the snake handler brought a large Boa Constrictor around and Jaeden touched it and had it wrapped around him for a photo but my camera battery died just then so I didn't get a picture. He was not afraid at all. Jaeden also touched the King Cobra and Banded Krait with the handler holding the snake's head very tightly of course. It was great fun and something you would not see happening in the USA like this because of our litigious society." _

An extract from a blog by a guy in a band touring in Bangkok.

Haha! Busted :whip:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Ha nice try mate !!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah ... really funny that! :bash:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Yeah ... really funny that! :bash:


Im with you on that one..... real amusing....:whistling2:


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

Fangio said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> Somehow I wouldn't ever believe someone who only lists 2 royal pythons in his sig to be keeping a king cobra:lol2:


lol thats wat got me suspiciouse i was either waitin for someone to prove him to be lying or to be flamed down to the ground for gettinng a cobra after only having 2 royals


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

__sam69__ said:


> lol thats wat got me suspiciouse i was either waitin for someone to prove him to be lying or to be flamed down to the ground for gettinng a cobra after only having 2 royals



Its fake, check previous posts...

i take it some peeps aint got nothing else better to do:whistling2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

:lol2: ROFLMAO


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Ahahah.. I bet you feel well stupid now.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Ahahah.. I bet you feel well stupid now.


Hes got a King Cobra that lives in Bancock, called Hardon, whats he got feel stupid about? :whistling2:


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

its like so posting a pic of a komodo dragon after only keeping tegus haha. nice one. nearly pulled it off, some ppl are sharp. well done guys


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

the chameleon man said:


> its like so posting a pic of a komodo dragon after only keeping tegus haha. nice one. nearly pulled it off, some ppl are sharp. well done guys


Im probably gonna get torn apart for this, but do you need a DWA for a komodo?


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

retri said:


> Im probably gonna get torn apart for this, but do you need a DWA for a komodo?


 
**rips into pieces**

nope but i bet you cant get hold of one!! they are near to impossible really


----------



## bennyh (Jan 25, 2008)

lol joker like that


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Just me or was this a pointless thread?
I think he wanted us to believe him, but got busted and didnt know what to say.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

IM STILL LAUGHING AT THIS:lol2:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe


HARDON


Shame it doesn't exist


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> IM STILL LAUGHING AT THIS:lol2:


Then I surgest you get out more!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Yeah thats a picture from a snake farm in bangcock or somplace like that...
> 
> And a King as a first Venomous.....................:whistling2:.............


Hi all,

Declan 123, what does it cost for a DWA licence for your area including vets inspection??

Thanks

Slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

0bytes said:


> not quite the sharpest tool in the box are you:hmm:


lol XD


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Declan 123, what does it cost for a DWA licence for your area including vets inspection??
> 
> ...


Pm sent buddy


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

haha, you are brave getting a king! you could never get me near one of those things!
edit: I really need to read threads before actually posting in them ¬¬.
yeah, kind of pointless imo haha.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Parky said:


> haha, you are brave getting a king! you could never get me near one of those things!
> edit: I really need to read threads before actually posting in them ¬¬.
> yeah, kind of pointless imo haha.


lol, good job you edited that! Noticed your from stockport.. my hometown! :2thumb:


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

SamH said:


> lol, good job you edited that! Noticed your from stockport.. my hometown! :2thumb:


Oh nice! you know there are rather alot of people from stockport here .
why is that anyway? are reptiles just more popular up here?


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

Parky said:


> Oh nice! you know there are rather alot of people from stockport here .
> why is that anyway? are reptiles just more popular up here?



we are a nice lot from stocky


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i love putting posts up like this i get to see who has a sense of humor and which ones are the keyboard warriors lol. but to all those who fell for it :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

but what have i got to feel stupid about alot of you believed i had a snake called hardon i was having a laugh so really who feels stupid not me:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Baiting others deliberately is called trolling matey.

I don't really see the amusement in it, I don't think anyone serious really fell for it and frankly DWA keepers in here were as questioning as we should hope them to be when presented with such a silly post.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Baiting others deliberately is called trolling matey.
> 
> I don't really see the amusement in it, I don't think anyone serious really fell for it and frankly DWA keepers in here were as questioning as we should hope them to be when presented with such a silly post.


no mate it's called a joke a sense of humor it simple really why get so wound up in a bit of fun,that makes you the silly one matey


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a joke.. 

What do you call someone who pretends to keep a venomous snake called hardon to impress an internet forum?......:lol2:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Joke? dont give up the day job fella cos i dont think youd make it as comedian


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

JAM3S said:


> I have a joke..
> 
> What do you call someone who pretends to keep a venomous snake called hardon to impress an internet forum?......:lol2:


 this thread was made ages ago, and he got all the abuse then, and your really not a funny guy


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

__sam69__ said:


> this thread was made ages ago, and he got all the abuse then, and your really not a funny guy


This thread was replied to by the poster today. and noone cares what you think.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: You cant trick these mambers mate, someone will do there research


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

JAM3S said:


> I have a joke..
> 
> What do you call someone who pretends to keep a venomous snake called hardon to impress an internet forum?......:lol2:


 wait was i trying to impress you ....... NO it was called a joke you retard its the people like you that drag this site down i can sit here and fight behind a keyboard for years but difference is im sat here laughing at you getting wound up over it :lol2: if i was being serious do you really think i would have gone so extreme with it, think the jokes on you cus maybe you were one that believed it but you cant admit to it :lol2:
but seriously matey is it worth starting on someone for having a laugh or is your life that sad.
p.s. bring it on keyboard warrior :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> wait was i trying to impress you ....... NO it was called a joke you retard its the people like you that drag this site down i can sit here and fight behind a keyboard for years but difference is im sat here laughing at you getting wound up over it :lol2: if i was being serious do you really think i would have gone so extreme with it, think the jokes on you cus maybe you were one that believed it but you cant admit to it :lol2:
> but seriously matey is it worth starting on someone for having a laugh or is your life that sad.
> p.s. bring it on keyboard warrior :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Seriously fella you need to calm down. No-one on here is trying to start a fight except you and that sort of makes you look like the keyboard warrior.

I dont think anyone here is getting wound up about it, they probably just dont get why you did it since it wasnt even funny.


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Lock thread before someone gets hurt! NAO!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought this forum was for people who keep reps - not people who pretend to. You are wasting a lot of people's time.


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> I thought this forum was for people who keep reps - not people who pretend to. You are wasting a lot of people's time.


Seems not many people take a joke. I mean hes barely wasting your time tbh, all you did was read a thread. He only wasted a precious 2 minutes of your life


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

crouchy said:


> Seriously fella you need to calm down. No-one on here is trying to start a fight except you and that sort of makes you look like the keyboard warrior.
> 
> I dont think anyone here is getting wound up about it, they probably just dont get why you did it since it wasnt even funny.


 read the first few pages they all had a laugh out of it then look at the odd few on the later pages with attitude, personaly mate i dont care i just love watchin them get stressed over a joke and winding them up that bit more :2thumb:


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Parky said:


> Seems not many people take a joke. I mean hes barely wasting your time tbh, all you did was read a thread. He only wasted a precious 2 minutes of your life


 quality reply top answer :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

mr stroudy said:


> i love putting posts up like this i get to see who has a sense of humor and which ones are the keyboard warriors lol. but to all those who fell for it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> but what have i got to feel stupid about alot of you believed i had a snake called hardon i was having a laugh so really who feels stupid not me:lol2::lol2::lol2:


You should feel more than stupid. Trying to get acceptance by bragging about a pet you can only ejaculate over buying...



Saedcantas said:


> Baiting others deliberately is called trolling matey.
> 
> I don't really see the amusement in it, I don't think anyone serious really fell for it and frankly DWA keepers in here were as questioning as we should hope them to be when presented with such a silly post.


I'm with you.



mr stroudy said:


> no mate it's called a joke a sense of humor it simple really why get so wound up in a bit of fun,that makes you the silly one matey


No mate, it's called STUPIDITY. You made a full blown thread, faked a picture and made multiple posts trying to convince us.

Now, when you were caught, you had a brown trouser moment and decided to pull it off as a joke.

Didn't work.



JAM3S said:


> I have a joke..
> 
> What do you call someone who pretends to keep a venomous snake called hardon to impress an internet forum?......:lol2:


What do you call an idiot who makes stupid jokes in a thread when the arguement is near over?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Some people seem to think the op was actualy pretending to have a king cobra called hardon in his garden he was obviously just having a laugh lighten up.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Rico said:


> Some people seem to think the op was actualy pretending to have a king cobra called hardon in his garden he was obviously just having a laugh lighten up.


 :2thumb:spot on mate:2thumb:
josh all i have to say to you is :Na_Na_Na_Na: cus sounds like you were one that fell for it ha ha ha ha ha . you cant hurt me with your words i do this :Na_Na_Na_Na: every time you type ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> What do you call an idiot who makes stupid jokes in a thread when the arguement is near over?


Hang on I know this one is it josh sama lol.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Rico said:


> Hang on I know this one is it josh sama lol.


:no1::lol2:
pmsl


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

[/quote]No mate, it's called STUPIDITY. You made a full blown thread, faked a picture and made multiple posts trying to convince us.

Now, when you were caught, you had a brown trouser moment and decided to pull it off as a joke.

Didn't work.
[/quote]
:Na_Na_Na_Na: yeah your right lmao it wasent a joke hardon was the most convincing name i could think of to make people to believe me :lol2:
stupidity that ones on you mate lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
anyone else cant take a joke come on this is fun:whistling2:


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

This threads a waste of space


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

BigC90210 said:


> This threads a waste of space


 
like this post........ and mine telling yours is a waste :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

i thought it was funny 
but then i gotta admit i spend more time on here reading threads that are so full of arguments that i dont even bother reading any others .
Many of you are sensible,funny and helpfull ,to you i say thanks for the help .To the rest of you ,thanks for making me chuckle everyday :notworthy:


----------

